# Outlaw Hunt Club-Kid Oriented / Working Farm on River



## Bruz (May 24, 2014)

Outlaw Hunt Club is in need of 2 More Families for the 2015-2016 Season.  

390 Acres Washington County,GA

Family and Kid Oriented Club.....Most stands are Double Ladders or Tri-Pods.[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]

This will be our 8th season and we had a very enjoyable first 6 years. The property received little pressure as it is a secondary or third club for most members. 

The properties consist of one 170 acre tract with two 40 acre fields planted in Bermuda and Cotton per the landowner. This property also has a field set back in the woods that we can plant with anything that we want. This piece has River frontage.I saw good Hog and Deer sign on this tract and it could support 6 or so hunters at one time if we spread out.

The 125 acres tract has 2 30 acre fields that will be planted in peanuts and Cotton per the landowner. I saw good Deer,Turkey and Hog sign on this tract. The left side is bordering the River and the back is bordering a creek which the beaver have flooded. It's really swampy in the back.

The 95 acre tract is mostly field surrounded by 75-100 yards of hardwoods around the edge. This tract is fallow and provides great edge and cover so the deer love it. 

The property has NEVER been leased before we leased it. The landowners really want us to reduce the Deer and Hog population as they are destroying their crops every year so we will go by Georgia State Law as far as harvest is concerned.

We have a nice little camp area with power,water and skinning pole.

I want to hunt 6 Full Family Members at $900 Each.  

We currently have 2 Full Membership at ($900) . 

***You can PM me here or call me at 770-596-7010 for more information.***





Outlaw Hunt Club
RULES FOR THE 2014/2015 SEASON

1) All hunting activity must comply with the Georgia State 2011-2012 hunting regulations. 

2) All members must read and understand the rules and attest to this fact by signing below.

3) Firearms – Loaded Firearms will not be tolerated in camp. Absolutely NO discharge of Firearms on
club property except for the purpose of harvesting game during season unless approved by the president.

4) Hunting Areas (Deer & Hog) The Members must pin in to the area in which they intend to hunt as identified on the property map. The member MUST remove the pin at the end of each hunt. The pin system is first come first serve and allows the hunter a 100 yard radius. This is a laid back Family Club so we work with each other....Especially when we have kids and need to hunt one of the Multi-Person stands. 

5) Scouting - All major scouting must be done before bow season. Scouting during bow and gun season
must be done between the hours of 12:00 noon and 2 PM, this includes placing and removing deer
stands. The property is to be left undisturbed from August 15 through the beginning of the season

6) Trophy Rule – For Adult Members ONLY. Children can shoot whatever they want. 

The rule will be 110" or Better. The fine will be $200 to be kept until a Shoulder Mount is shown to have been done. If not, The money will go into the Food Plot or Power Bill fund. First Ever Bucks are not taken from the members quota of 2 Bucks. 

7) Work Days- The club will hold 1 work weekend per year in August. This weekend is for improving the club property not hanging stands or working on personal property. Every member must contribute to improving the property on these work days. (Hanging posted signs, cutting grass, working on club roads, planting food plots etc. ALL members are expected to contribute on these work days.

8) Safety – The safety of members and the surrounding land owners is our top priority. Each member must adhere to basic firearm, tree stand and off road vehicle safety practices. Anyone found to be behaving in an unsafe manner will be asked to correct the behavior once and will be removed from the club if found to violate the rules again.

9) All Deer, Hog and Turkey harvested must be photographed, weighed and registered in the club harvest record. NO Exceptions. If a member is found to have violated this rule they will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues.

10 Hog and Coyote Hunting – Hog hunting will be allowed during the dates of Jan16th-March 11th and May 16th-August 15th. You may also take Hogs during Deer season as the opportunity presents itself.

11) GUESTS- Each member will be allowed 2 guest weekend per paid membership. This guest weekend must not fall on Opening Weekend for any season. This does not apply to Duck Hunting. 

12) Any members wives and children under 18 or a Full Time Student that are hunters may hunt with the member, but they must remain with the member at all times. They must hunt in the member’s pinned areas only. Any deer taken by family members count against the member’s total for the year except in the case of a child’s first ever deer which can be ANY deer.

13) Personal Property- This club is not responsible for items that are left at camp. 

14) NO Quail hunting allowed.

15) No Dogs allowed on the property other than camp except to track injured animals or Hunt Fowl. 

16)Food Plots-Member’s are expected to SHARE all costs and labor associated with food plots. The club president will designate appropriate sites for the establishment of food plots. Any member who disturbs any area other than those identified will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues unless approved by the president.

17) Drinking Alcoholic Beverage must be limited. This is a family club and a couple of beers with dinner will be tolerated but there will be no drinking during the day and if drinking is a problem once you will be removed from the club without refund of dues. No Exceptions.

18) DUCK Hunting is allowed for the first time ever this season FOR FULL MEMBERS ONLY. NO DUCK HUNTING ONLY  MEMBERSHIPS. Once the club is filled we will determine how we are going to handle the overlap of Deer and Duck season. With 2 of the tracts having Ducks this should give us options.   

19) The president reserves the right to amend these rules at any time that he determines that it is in the best interest of Outlaw Hunt Club.

End of Year Video...2009-2010

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/Outlaw_2009_mov_ipod.flv">

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=475806&highlight=outlaw+video

Kids camping out






First Deer Ever











The Gang


----------



## Bruz (May 26, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Bruz (May 28, 2014)

Several inquiries... Sorry but we won't be selling any turkey only memberships as this is a family-oriented club and we all Turkey Hunt to some degree.

I would consider hog only memberships that would run from June 1 until August 15th for hunting Hogs as we have a crop depredation permit which allows us to hunt at night over bait etc. I would sell a hog only membership for $300 per person with a maximum of two hog only members.


----------



## Bruz (May 31, 2014)

Upppppp!


----------



## Bruz (Jun 8, 2014)

To the TOP!!!


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 9, 2014)

how many 110inch or better bucks have been killed on this property in the last 6 yrs?


----------



## Bruz (Jun 11, 2014)

4-5 This is the first year with a "Trophy" Rule as we were Leased the property in order to decrease the population. I think based on Trail Cams and Sightings we are close to a 2-1 Ratio so we are going to start managing with Adults....Kids are still allowed to take whatever they want. 

I have many videos with 120-140 Class Bucks from the past few years but we average 2 Hunters per weekend and most of us are carrying kids so there hasn't been a lot of Buck Hunting... The kids seem just gave better occupied and tripods on the fields.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Jun 13, 2014)

Bruz said:


> 4-5 This is the first year with a "Trophy" Rule as we were Given the lease on the property in order to decrease the population. I think based on Trail Cams and Sightings we are close to a 2-1 Ratio so we are going to start managing with Adults....Kids are still allowed to take whatever they want.
> 
> I have many videos with 120-140 Class Bucks from the past few years but we average 2 Hunters per weekend and most of us are carrying kids so there hasn't been a lot of Buck Hunting... The kids seem just be better occupied and tripods on the fields.
> 
> ...



Ttt


----------



## Bruz (Jun 29, 2014)

PMs Returned. Showing the Property next Saturday. 

Please understand that Wives and Kids will be there. If you plan to visit...Plan to behave accordingly. 

Thanks

Robert


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 29, 2014)

great family oriented club,fun for all...


----------



## benosmose (Jul 7, 2014)

Where is the club at in Washington county what  river  and what are the dues I'm looking for 2 cd club for me and my wife


----------

